# *** Error Code 1 when installing xfce4?



## N4is3N (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear all members, I get this error when i try to install xfce using ports.







i follow this tutorial:

http://edeguzman.wordpress.com/2009/06/20/lightwieght-xfce-on-freebsd/

Please help... 

Thanks before


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

That's just a generic error code. Post the messages leading up to it please.


----------



## N4is3N (Aug 24, 2010)

I've successfully installed xfce4 via pkg_add. I also install xinit.
but now i got another error:






thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

Handbook: 5.3 Installing X11


----------



## N4is3N (Aug 31, 2010)

I still fail.

I've installed xorg using the port, but when I typed


```
# startx
```

it only led to another error.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 1, 2010)

X tried to start but couldn't.  The log file it says to check will tell you more about what went wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

Check the handbook. Especially the bit about configuring X.


----------



## N4is3N (Sep 1, 2010)

i failed to load vesa and fdev module... i still dont get it... i'm stuck...


----------



## N4is3N (Sep 1, 2010)

Finaly... it solved. I install vesa and fbdev video drivers.

but... 

it led me to another error.... (Again?!)





Just black screen... 

Help me god... x(


----------

